

What Adam Draper Saw That Sam Altman Didn’t - CatheryneN
https://medium.com/blockcypher-blog/what-adam-saw-that-sam-didnt-a0c500dda70

======
CapitalistCartr
I wonder if the "staccato, interrogation-style questioning" is part of the
(un/intentional?) filtering style. Does that help to filter for a certain
type? It would make YCombinator more uniform if so, and not necessarily in a
beneficial way, although not necessarily in a bad way, either.

